# LAN not showing up in Networking Connections



## tbum20

My problem is the same (XP PRO SP3 desktop), No Local Area Connection Displayed in Network Connections despite the following conditions. The NIC driver is installed, up to date and functional (My fios router shows a connection is made when plugged in), network TCP shows a connection listening on a specified port (IP reads all zeros) but when running the IPCONFIG/ALL command it returns that there are no current configurations. All that is returned is the IP CONFIGURATION header. I have tried multiple reinstalls and bios resets. I believe it is something in the registry, I originally had NIC driver issues (installation problems, driver was YELLOW Flaged in device settings after multiple attempts to reinstall) and resolved that by deleting the "network" registry settings under currentcontrolset/Config, (which was advised by microsoft). Attempting to fix the first prob. myself I was running through the registry which i backed up but after restoring the driver problem returned. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Although it appears that you're having a similar issue, I have Moved and Created a Thread for you. Originally you posted from this Thread. You will be getting assistance here.


----------



## tbum20

Thank you!


----------



## johnwill

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


Let's see this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tbum20

Hello,
I have included the requested screenshot and IPCONFIG. There are no installed devices with any flags in the general view. 
--
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>IPCONFIG /all

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\owner>


Thanks for you time.
Matt


----------



## johnwill

Uninstall that network adapter in Device Manger and reboot and allow Windows to find it and install it again.

If that doesn't work, please try this stack reset.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



If you still don't have anything in the IPCONFIG, please do this.


Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## tbum20

The first hing I did was try to reinstall and it installs properly and the second was utilizing NETSH all with no luck. I just thought about it now but I had a static IP currently running on the machine and the port its connected to on the router, without DHCP running on in windows and the router I've been basically running in place. I'll be back haha


----------

